# Profibusleitung und passende Profibusstecker



## Fire1985 (25 Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen,

hab mal wieder ne dumme Frage. *gg*

Wir sind gerade bei der Planung einer neuen Anlage und wollen nun SPS Bauteile bestellen und wir sind bei den Steckern momentan.

Welche Stecker sollte man, bzw. kann man bei welcher Leitung benutzen??
Also Flexibler Leitung, starrer Leitung und welche bei Hochflexiblen Leitungen.

Kann man die Stecker mit Schneidklemmen evtl. für alle Arten nutzen???
Wollen evtl. welche von Fa. Vipa nutzen.

Neben bei gleich noch ne Frage, die Frontstecker und die Busklemmen (Damit mein ich die Stecker, die zwischen die Baugruppen kommen) für die S7-300 müssen die extra bestellt werden oder sind die mit bei den Baugruppen dabei??? (Sorry is meine erste Bestellung )

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten schon mal om voraus.

Stefan


----------



## ChrisD (25 Oktober 2007)

Die Stecker mit Schneidklemmen sind sehr angenehm, allerdings muß man die Kombinatinon Kabel/Stecker (-Hersteller/-Typ) sorgfältig auswählen! Siemens gibt beispielsweise an, mit welchen Kabeln ihre Stecker verwendet werden dürfen. Mit den VIPA-Steckern (als Schneid-Klemm-Ausführung) haben wir gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit starren Kabeln aber negative mit flexiblen....
Du siehst schon, alles kann, nichts muß!

Die "Busklemmen" - im Original sind das Rückwandbus-Verbinder - sind dabei. Was meinst du genau mit Frontstecker?


----------



## vierlagig (25 Oktober 2007)

ChrisD schrieb:


> Die "Busklemmen" - im Original sind das Rückwandbus-Verbinder - sind dabei. Was meinst du genau mit Frontstecker?



*sichdiehandvordenkopfpatscht* ...naja...was solls

frontstecker sind die dinger hinter dem deckel, die ermöglichen, dass man ohne flachstecker ... nicht lachen, schon gesehen ... signale in die und von der baugruppe bekommt ... die sind nicht im lieferumfang enthalten, auch verständlich, denn z.b. siemens hat da nicht nur schraubkontakte und federzugkontakte, sondern auch noch vorkonfektionierte, also mit nummerierten adern in frei wählbarer länge...


----------



## ChrisD (25 Oktober 2007)

Jaja, ist ja gut...

Wenn man vorrausetzt, das es um "normale" E/A-Baugruppen geht, OK. Ich war gedanklich aber gerade bei diversen FMs, CPs...


----------



## Fire1985 (25 Oktober 2007)

*hey ho*

also, das mit den Frontsteckern hat sich im Grundegenommen erledigt.
Damit waren die gemeint, die vorn auf die Signalbaugruppen draufgesteckt werden, wo die Adern angeklemmt werden.

Alles wie immer. *gg*

Mal schauen, was wir mit den Steckern machen.
Da ich nicht unbedingt welche von Siemens haben möchte.

Die von Vipa reizen eigentlich wegen der Bus Diagnose LEDs.
Hoffe das die wirklich gut sind.


----------



## IBN-Service (25 Oktober 2007)

Fire1985 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was wir mit den Steckern machen.
> *Da ich nicht unbedingt welche von Siemens haben möchte.*



Hallo Fire,

gibts da einen Grund für ?

Ich empfehle meinen Kunden in der Regel, Siemens Material einzusetzen.
(WinCCflexible mal ausgenommen)

M.E. ist das Preis / Leistungsverhältniss OK,
und ich möchte nicht die Schläge abbekommen, wenn der Kram von
einem Billig - Anbieter nach kurzer Zeit abraucht.

Speziell mit Vipa - Analog- und Zählerkarten habe ich vor einigen Jahren
wirklich üble Erfahrungen gesammelt. 

Noch was:
Schneidklemmen sind nur für massive Kabel erlaubt, nicht für flexible!
Das sollte aber klar sein.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## IBN-Service (25 Oktober 2007)

ChrisD schrieb:


> Du siehst schon, alles kann, nichts muß!



Hallo Chris,

das gilt bei Beate Uhse,

nicht aber bei Profibussteckern...

Schneidklemmen auf flexible Leitung darf natürlich NICHT,
da die einzelnen Drähte abgeschnitten werden und damit die Kontakt-
schwierigkeiten vorprogrammiert sind.

Etwas verdutzt,   

Jürgen.


----------



## ChrisD (25 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jürgen,

da muß ich dir leider widersprechen, Siemens bietet explizit FastConnect-Leitungen in flexibel an! Sogar hochflexible für Schleppkette etc. Such mal im Katalog nach 6XV1831

Gruß Christian


----------



## IBN-Service (25 Oktober 2007)

ChrisD schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> da muß ich dir leider widersprechen, Siemens bietet explizit FastConnect-Leitungen in flexibel an! Sogar hochflexible für Schleppkette etc. Such mal im Katalog nach 6XV1831
> 
> Gruß Christian



Hallo Chris,

da hast du völlig recht.

Bei meiner Aussage habe ich die _Fast-Connect _Reihe ausser acht gelassen,
mein Fehler.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Fire1985 (26 Oktober 2007)

*pieps*

Hey ho, danke für eure antworten.

Ich mag die Dinger von Siemens nicht so, hätte lieber welche aus Metall, sollte ja robuster sein.
die von Vipa werden eh erstmal unter die Lupe genommen und getestet.
Eigentlich beziehen wir die SPS Komponenten von Siemens alle, wobei da auch die Frage ist dann, was gut und nicht so gut ist.

Nebenbei mal gefragt, was ist an WinCCflexible so schlecht, bzw. aus welchem Grund empfiehlst du dies nicht??
Habe vor kurzem an einer Automatikkrananlage damit zutun gehabt und fand dies eigentlich recht OK.

liebe grüße
stefan


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

also zu den profibussteckern:

1. bestelle dir gleich noch das stripping tool zum abmanteln der buskabel gleich mit. es gibt immer noch viel zu viel elektriker die sich beim anschliessen anstellen wie die ersten menschen...
mit dem tool geht das wirklich schneller und vor allem ordentlich!


2. nur der stecker 6ES7 972-0BA30-0XA0 (30° ohne Abschlusswiderstand) ist nicht für flexible Leitungen zugelassen, bei allen anderen Fast-Connect Steckern ist das OK. (zumindest bei Siemens Kabeln)


3. Ich verwende nur Stecker von Siemens, aber die von Vipa sind auch super. bzw. gefallen mir fast besser wegen dem robusten Metallgehäuse.
denke wir werden auch bald umsteigen...


4. nimm blos nicht die billig teile von wago, das ist schrott!
zwei einfache konstoff halbschalten die zusammengeklipst werden.
dünnes plastik, halten icht sauber zusammen, enormer installationsaufwand und schraubklemmen...


aber das stripping tool ist oberwichtig, auch wenn es nicht ganz billig ist!


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

Fire1985 schrieb:


> Nebenbei mal gefragt, was ist an WinCCflexible so schlecht, bzw. aus welchem Grund empfiehlst du dies nicht??
> Habe vor kurzem an einer Automatikkrananlage damit zutun gehabt und fand dies eigentlich recht OK.


 
kläre das bitte in einem anderen beitrag bzw. suche mal ein bissel in der HMI section...


----------



## profichip (29 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,


seit Mitte 2007 sind die 90° EasyConn-Stecker (mit oder ohne Diagnose) von VIPA / profichip 
für die Verwendung flexibler PROFIBUS-Kabel zertifiziert. 
(Test´s wurden mit LAPP Unitronic Kabeln durchgeführt)
Kennzeichnung: Hardware-Stand *5*/xxx auf Label Verpackung und Stecker.
90° - Stecker hergestellt vor 2007 unterscheiden sich daher geringfügig im Klemmendesign.


----------



## Fire1985 (1 November 2007)

Hi ho,
die Stecker sind gestern in der Firma angekommen.

Ein Stripping Tool wird auch noch bestellt. (hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt)


Vielen Dank für eure antworten, ihr seit echt super!
Stefan


----------

